# 12 Things women wish men knew about them



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

12 Things women wish men knew about them

1. We're not money motivated
We really don't care if you're minted or work down the local chippy. What matters to us is that you're a decent guy who treats us well and who has the drive and ambition to make something of himself.

2. We hate it when you don't put the toilet seat down
You probably think we're making too much of it, but if the seats not down when we want to use the bathroom at night, things can get pretty ugly. Take note.

3. We don't fancy our male friends
Okay so some of our best mates happen to be chaps, but you really haven't got anything to worry about. If we fancied them we would have dated them years ago. It's platonic so deal with it.

4. We hate being lied to
Even seemingly harmless deception will arouse our suspicions. We'd always prefer to hear the truth than be told a lie even a white one. And for the record being cheated on is way worse than being dumped.

5. We can tell when you're checking out other women
You may think you're being super subtle but we can always tell when you're admiring another female. And guess what, we're fine with it. Just as long as you don't act on your impulse.

6. Kissing on the first date is fine
If the date has gone well, don't feel you have to wait three days to call. Act on your impulse. We're more than capable of letting you know if it's not okay.

7. We like a bit of chivalry
Don't be afraid to hold open a door for us or pull our chair out for us at dinner. Of course we're capable of doing it ourselves, but it's possible to appreciate a bit of good old fashioned chivalry without encroaching on our feminist sensibilities.

8. We don't expect you to pay for everything
If you've asked us out ,it's customary to pay for the first date, but we're more than happy to split the bill after that. No woman wants to bankrupt her man and most of us like to assert our independence from time to time too.

9. We hate it when you say you'll call and then don't 
Don't treat us like babies. If you're no intention of seeing us again, then tell us to our face. Saying you'll call and then not is just mean. And unless you've got a very good excuse you won't get a second chance.

10 You look extra sexy when you're holding a baby
Sorry, it's in our genes. A bloke with a baby scores serious points with us.

11. We prefer brains over braun
You don't have to have a gym honed bod for us to like you. We're interested in what's going on up top. But don't use that as an excuse. Ideally we like a bit of both.

12. We need to hear how you feel about us often 
It's our Achilles heel. We not only need to hear you say how you feel about us on a regular basis, but you need to show it too. Romantic gestures and little surprises mean a lot.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...the English are just like us !

Go figure.


----------

